# Next PM?



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## grovesy (Jun 12, 2019)

All frightening in different ways.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 12, 2019)

Well, in a reverse of Catch-22, anyone crazy enough to apply for the job should be disqualified from running.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 13, 2019)

It could be worse COR in the BIN  Good luck whoever gets in


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 13, 2019)

Good luck? Not for the working poor, only for the better off, like me. I’d rather pay more tax than less. And god help the NHS whoever gets in. 

It’s totally undemocratic for a bunch of crazy Farage imitators to decide who governs this country. No deal Brexit? No Backstop? Bye bye UK.


----------



## C&E Guy (Jun 14, 2019)

The worry is that Boris comes over as someone "very English" who will not give two hoots about Scotland -  thereby opening the door for wee Jimmie Crankie to push for independence yet again. Even though it was " a once in a generation thing" and "we must all respect the outcome".

She just want to get her hands on the billions of pounds of Excise Duty from Scotch whisky.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> The worry is that Boris comes over as someone "very English" who will not give two hoots about Scotland -  thereby opening the door for wee Jimmie Crankie to push for independence yet again. Even though it was " a once in a generation thing" and "we must all respect the outcome".
> 
> She just want to get her hands on the billions of pounds of Excide Duty from Scotch whisky.


Pretty sure he doesn't give two hoots about Ireland either - North or South  Or Whales!   Just Boris. Facebook is a-buzz with examples of his duplicity and failings. What bothers me is that he is keeping his public availability very limited so that he's less likely to make a career-ending gaffe - so how on Earth is he going to manage if he gets into office, and what will that mean for the country?


----------



## Docb (Jun 14, 2019)

Don't forget that this is not a general election.  It is election of a political party leader, who, by default gets to be prime minister.  Also it is in two parts. First part is to get past fellow MP's.  This is done by bribery and corruption.  The second part is to get past the conservative party membership, a tiny body of people who are far from representative of the general public.  Public scrutiny is not part of the process and for Johnston, it is best avoided simply because he could never stand up to it.  It is what you get when your system is about as far from a meritocracy that you can get. 

One thing for sure is that if it were a proper job, he would not even get on the short list.  It is random chance whether the country would survive his ham fisted attempts to do things.  It has survived the last two prime ministers, arguably occupying spots one and two in the all time incompetent list, so there is hope.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 14, 2019)

One thing that is vexing at the moment is Boris’ idea of raising the higher rate income tax to £80,000. Part of this to be paid for by a rise in NI contributions. That means that in areas where that sort of income is thin on the ground - i.e. everywhere outside the area enclosed by the M25, less well off folk are paying more so the rich people can pay less tax. More money for him and his pals. 

He’s being kept out of public view by his pal Lynton Crosbie so that he doesn’t drop himself into the poo. And he won’t attend public debates with the competition because he knows he will be flayed.

And with regard to C&Eguy’s comment about excise duty, why shouldn’t Scotland get the billions of excise duty? They make it. And 80% of the gin in the UK. To say nothing of the petrol duty, the duty on fags, or the VAT. It’s not so much that Scotland want it - it’s the fact that England doesn’t want to give up. (And on the subject of booze, England is the only country in the UK that hasn’t introduced minimum alcohol pricing, a proven health benefit.)


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 14, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Well, in a reverse of Catch-22, anyone crazy enough to apply for the job should be disqualified from running.


Wasn't it Plato who said that first?

Our only hope is if Jeremy Corbin is elected PM — and our puppet-masters in the USA have already stated that they won't allow this...  (perhaps if al-Quaeda put up a candidate, they certainly look more savoury than any of the Tories...)

Re. the Scottish question, if the SNP put up a candidate in Lambeth I would gladly vote for them, provided their manifesto included making Lambeth Scottish territory.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 15, 2019)

Uncanny resemblance there, baby Jane Hudson/McVey.



C&E Guy said:


> The worry is that Boris comes over as someone "very English" who will not give two hoots about Scotland - thereby opening the door for wee Jimmie Crankie to push for independence yet again. Even though it was " a once in a generation thing" and "we must all respect the outcome".



The woman won't stop until she gets a majority Yes vote, just like the Remainers.



mikeyB said:


> He’s being kept out of public view by his pal Lynton Crosbie so that he doesn’t drop himself into the poo. And he won’t attend public debates with the competition because he knows he will be flayed.



Clever strategy, the man doesn't stop to think before opening his big mouth, clearly a fool racist and bigot rolled into one, just some of his most outspoken comments highlighted in the newstatesman  https://www.newstatesman.com/politi...hnson-s-racist-insults-dog-whistles-and-slurs



Benny G said:


> I hope the next British prime minister stands up for the British people and is not distracted by the broken political system, horrible left wing ideologies, identity politics, and diversity quotas that are crippling the nation. Our country is struggling, poisoned from within. There is strength in unity, we must stand together to ensure our future as a people and nation.



Not much chance of that happening Ben, the whole political system is broken and corrupt by self serving hypocrites.

There is not one party or politician who is suitable to lead the country, voted all my life but wouldn't have clue who to vote for now if a election were called tomorrow, might even abstain for as much good that would do, but just so disillusioned with it all.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 15, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> There is not one party or politician who is suitable to lead the country, voted all my life but wouldn't have clue who to vote for now if a election were called tomorrow, might even abstain for as much good that would do, but just so disillusioned with it all.


If you move to Streatham then you can vote for Chuka Umunna and you'll (probably!) be voting for all the parties in one go!   Three parties in 4 months, but won't stand in a by-election


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 15, 2019)

Northerner said:


> If you move to Streatham then you can vote for Chuka Umunna and you'll (probably!) be voting for all the parties in one go!   Three parties in 4 months, but won't stand in a by-election


I for one wouldn't do that, since until recently he was a member of the so-called "Labour" council of Lambeth (the Cop-Out Council), all of whom (including him) are Tories in all but name.


----------



## ukjohn (Jun 15, 2019)

Nobody wants Johnson and the Tories
Nobody wants Corbyn and the Labour

Can I suggest Farrage 

John..Exits rather quickly to the door >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 16, 2019)

Northerner said:


> If you move to Streatham then you can vote for Chuka Umunna and you'll (probably!) be voting for all the parties in one go!   Three parties in 4 months, but won't stand in a by-election


 
Disappointed in Chuka, a highly intelligent man and a good debater, should have been the next labour leader.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 18, 2019)

Either him or Kier Starmer. Corbyn is just too old.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2019)

News just in...  

 

Rebecca Long Bailey appears to be being groomed (is it OK to say that?) to step into Jeremy's shoes. I've thought for a while that he may have stepped down and Labour might have held a leadership contest had it not been for the state of parliament, with a GE in the offing at any given moment. What interests me at the moment is how Brexit has become something that just has to be 'got out of the way' (implying whatever the damage) and the next PM needs to be someone who can out-Farage Farage - there's not even lip service any more to what is in the best interests of the country, and nigh on half the population who didn't want to leave in the first place are being totally ignored. How will that 'unite' the country?


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 20, 2019)

The next PM will be voted in by 160,000 (they claim)  Tory Party members. That is what passes for democracy.

A recent YouGov poll of Tory party members show that 63% preferred Brexit to retaining Scotland in the UK, and 59% preferred Brexit to retaining Northern Ireland in the UK. A majority also said they would prefer Nigel Farage as Prime Minister.

Those are the people who are voting in the next Prime Minister. In the good old days, that was done by General Election, not a coterie of little englanders.

Mind you, with choice now down to Boris “f*** business” Johnson and Jeremy “privatise the NHS” Hunt, I feel a General Election coming on anyway.


----------



## Robin (Jun 20, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Those are the people who are voting in the next Prime Minister. In the good old days, that was done by General Election, not a coterie of little englanders.


So....just like James Callaghan, John Major, Gordon Brown and Theresa May, then,(and those are just the ones that took over without a General Election that I'm old enough to remember) T'was ever thus.
Thankfully there’s normally a General Election within a couple of years.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 21, 2019)

No, Robin. Those takeovers were mainly decided by the parliamentary party, not a self selected group of the public. That’s the difference. It’s never happened before.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> No, Robin. Those takeovers were mainly decided by the parliamentary party, not a self selected group of the public. That’s the difference. It’s never happened before.


Has to be the first time we've had two elected on the trot too, and with a minority government this time 

Have to say, I'm glad I'm not a Tory member - imagine having to choose between these two!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 25, 2019)

Jeremy or Boris






Dumb or Dumber


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 28, 2019)

This is an interesting article from the civil servants perspective....

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jun/28/civil-servant-boris-johnson-no-deal-brexit


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2019)

Uncanny!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 28, 2019)

Any more photo comparisons like that Northerner and the Royal Society for the Protection of Holograms will be suing you.

Thinking about it - Rimmer might be a better prospect ?


----------

